# tcda94000 question



## tuvoc55 (Mar 13, 2021)

So i bought a couple of the older tivo streams off of ebay as is that were pretty cheap. Before i made the purchase I called Tivo and had them check the TSNs and were told they would be fine and I would be able to hook them up. It turns out that after setting them up they will not upgrade from their current sw version of 19.0.1.RC1-01-6 and they came from an MSO. I did not know anything about these devices and MSOs before making the purchase and at least i would up with a couple of backup pc fans and power supplies. Tivo customer service has been of no help and I am annoyed that they said I would have no problem hooking them up in the first place.

I decided to open up one of them and I see jumper switches on the board that I am not able to find out any information on. I also see that there is a white connector with the label J3002 that is identical to a connector on my Premiere and I am also not able to find out any details about this. Does anyone have any idea what the jumper switches or connectors do? Thanks.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Such is the risk of buying off eBay. If the listing did not indicate the Streams were locked to a MSO (cable company), start an eBay return with "item not as described" as the reason.

The Stream's OS is too old to be updated, from what others have indicated. Your best bet is grabbing two off WeaKnees. More expensive but at leasr you'll know they will work.


----------



## tuvoc55 (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks!! The thing that really annoys me is that Tivo customer service said the TSNs were Ok to activate before I bought them when this was not the case and I had no idea about the MSO business until it was to late.


----------

